# Almost laughed in the guys face,,,,



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

but contained myself. I know this guy that owns an MTD rider less then a year old. His s.i.l. borrowed it and poured gas into the oil dipstick tube,thinking it was the gas tank(yeah,I know. Moron comes to mind). Anyway,ruined the engine. It sat for a while in the backyard. The guy finally takes it apart to fix or replace it,and finds one of the rear wheels locked up. The same s.i.l. is helping him trying to pry the wheel off. The guy walks away for a few minutes,comes back,and finds that the s.i.l. had wholloped the axle with a sledge hammer. Broke the transaxle right in half. I thought I'd die laughing after the guy left the room!!!!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

Wow, s.i.l. should get out the checkbook.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

S.I.L. was confused about the "710" cap. "Oil" cap must have been backwards or something??!! LOL I'd look for a new S.I.L., or just make it so he doesnt use or fix anything of mine.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If it was an MTD then the guy did him a favor


----------

